# Estonia/Latvia/Lithuania, information wanted



## ferramont (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi you all!

I have just booked a flight to Tallinn, to go visit the three baltic countries. 

I have been searching on the net about things to do, transportation, places, photographs and so on. Havn't that much, to be true.

If anyone has been there, I'll be glad to share your experiences and have some good advices and suggestions.


----------



## jozikas (Jan 22, 2005)

http://tinkle.miestai.net/

and 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=75


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

Jozikai,ikistum cia kokios info ir fotkiu


----------



## jozikas (Jan 22, 2005)

cellist said:


> Jozikai,ikistum cia kokios info ir fotkiu


Tingiu rinkti ir dėti , jeigu labai reikia tai pats susiras


----------



## jozikas (Jan 22, 2005)

By the way Ferramont could you ask more directly questions ? What exactly would you want to know ?


----------



## curva (Jul 6, 2006)

a freind of mine wen there and according to him outside the city it gets difficult for tourist. he went to a restaurant in a village and even after 30min no one served him :lol:


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

curva said:


> a freind of mine wen there and according to him outside the city it gets difficult for tourist. he went to a restaurant in a village and even after 30min no one served him :lol:



Dont say aloud your name there also,people might laugh


----------



## jozikas (Jan 22, 2005)

^^

 :laugh: True


----------



## evilbu (Oct 3, 2005)

What language do people speak there? I mean do they know English or Russian?

I have heard that Estonian is particular is only related to Finnish and Hungarian.

Would I get around with my English/French/Dutch and tiny bit of German?

I heard that it is a very unwise move to call anyone from the Baltic states a Russian. Is it true that Russian was enforced in quite a harsh way?


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

evilbu said:


> What language do people speak there? I mean do they know English or Russian?
> 
> I have heard that Estonian is particular is only related to Finnish and Hungarian.
> 
> ...




Its partly true.It was long time ago,but people still remember it,so better dont call them Russians(for God's sake,Lithuania was a duchess starting in 13c AD,and owned half of the Russia(Novgorod,Pskov) etc.)
Anyway,speaking English is common.Russian language is useful also.You gonna be fine.relax,drink the best light beer in the World,look and talk to the georges blondes in Medieval cities(all three capitals are in top 25 Unesco heritage Cites in Europe),what else do you want from life,boy?...


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

evilbu said:


> I heard that it is a very unwise move to call anyone from the Baltic states a Russian. Is it true that Russian was enforced in quite a harsh way?


 :lol: Where are you from ? Everybody in Europe knows, that baltic nations have their own languages, culture and identity, which are not simmilar to wonderful russian culture. Anyway, better speak English in the Baltics. 
Ciao


----------

